# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vườn bách thảo Montrea vẻ đẹp ngỡ ngàng - Canada

## hangnt

_(Didau.org) - Đến đất nước Canađa xinh đẹp, bên cạnh các điểm du lịch tuyệt vời như Vườn quốc gia Jasper, núi đá Rockies, thác Niagara… du khách đừng nên bỏ qua Vườn bách thảo Montreal – một trong những vườn bách thảo nổi tiếng nhất thế giới._

Vườn bách thảo Montreal được thành lập năm 1931, dành cho du khách đến tham quan và phục vụ đối tượng sinh viên chuyên ngành thực vật học tìm hiểu về lĩnh vực làm vườn. Đây cũng là địa chỉ tốt nhất dành cho các nhà khoa học ngành sinh học nghiên cứu và làm thí nghiệm, là khu bảo tồn những loài thực vật có chất độc nguy hiểm đang có nguy cơ bị tuyệt chủng.






Khuôn viên của Vườn bách thảo Montreal bao gồm một khu nhà kính phức hợp trồng nhiều loại cây quý hiếm được đưa về từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4, các khu vườn ngoài trời ở Vườn bách thảo Montreal phủ đầy tuyết trắng, chỉ có khu nhà kính quanh năm luôn mở cửa chào đón du khách đến tham quan. Tại đây, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vô số loài bướm tuyệt đẹp của “Chương trình triển lãm các loài bướm” được tổ chức thường niên từ tháng 2 đến tháng 4.



Vườn bách thảo Montreal vào mùa đông
Một số hình ảnh về “Chương trình triển lãm các loài bướm” ở Vườn bách thảo Montreal








Địa chỉ du lịch này mở cửa miễn phí chào đón du khách từ 18 giờ đến tận khuya (từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9). Hàng năm, Vườn bách thảo Montreal cũng thu hút khá đông các đôi tình nhân đến tham quan. Nhiều cặp đôi tổ chức lễ cưới long trọng tại địa chỉ du lịch đầy thơ mộng này.

Đến với Vườn bách thảo Montreal, du khách có thể tham quan và tìm hiểu nét văn hóa đặc sắc của nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Điển hình là Vườn Trung Hoa nằm trong khuôn viên của Vườn bách thảo Montreal. Khung cảnh nơi đây được bài trí đẹp mắt và mang đậm nét Á đông. Có rất nhiều loài cây quý hiếm xuất xứ từ Trung Hoa được trồng ở đây. Ngoài ra, đến đây, du khách còn tham gia lễ hội đèn lồng đặc sắc được tổ chức thường niên.








Vườn Nhật Bản nằm trong Vườn bách thảo Montreal cũng có nhiều điều thú vị, thu hút du khách. Bên cạnh việc tìm hiểu các loài cây quý hiếm của Nhật Bản, du khách còn được thưởng thức các loại trà thơm ngon của lễ hội văn hóa trà đạo, thường được tổ chức trong suốt mùa hè.




Ngoài ra, du khách còn có thể tham quan nhiều khu vườn xinh đẹp khác trong khuôn viên Vườn bách thảo Montreal: Vườn quốc gia Đệ Nhất, Vườn Anpơ, Vườn cây độc dược… với nhiều loài hoa và cây cỏ xinh tươi.


_Nguồn:  PhunuOnline_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Canada ở Châu Âu mà nhìn như ở 1 nước nào chau Á ý
Giống NB, TQ ghê đẹp quá đi mất

----------

